# Montgomery 23 Offshore Cutter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's one of my favorite links:

Montgomery Sailboats Owners Group

There is actually one for sale right now:

Montgomery 23 for sale

not that I am actually considering it now, and I have NFI.

But it is a boat on my "maybe someday" list.

I am curious what others think abou the "offshore" aspect. Accurate?

How many are out there?

What boats would you consider as being similar (if "someday" rolls around, what else might I look at?) ?

What I like is the small, but just starting to be big enough to have cruising room size, the ability to handle the mast and rigging, the rock solid reputation of it's smaller siblings and trailerability (if I got a boat like that, it would mostly live in the water, but I like "on the hard" to be at home sometimes).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Andy-

If you are interested in Montgomery boats, you'll probably like this *website*. It is about a Montgomery 17 which was specifically built to do bluewater crossings.

There are a few other boats, several are Lyle Hess designs, like the Bristol Channel Cutter, Falmouth Channel Cutter, and the Montgomery 23. There are also the Flicka, the Dana 24, and Stone Horse.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah, I read up on Monties quite a bit during my search. The M17 weighs too much for my pitiful tow vehicle and they generally cost too much for the low budget I had for this purchase, but if a 15 had popped up near me for a good price, it would have been a tough decision. I passed on a Potter 15, which I had been high on until I looked closer; I think the M15 is a more seaworthy boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I found a link and picture of a Stone Horse; thanks for that info, Dog. Another "maybe someday" boat. I like flush decks. It looks a lot like an Ensanada 20 (another boat I like, but not for blue water) stretched out and built up. The one I stumbled across is $25K, which is the sort of "someday budget" I am thinking about. The Falmouth is an awesome boat, but exceeds that budget. The Dana 24 seems the closest to the Monty 23 in some respects. They seem to be out of range but there are a lot of them.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

That's the new M23 right? That boat is designed from the ground up to be a bluewater boat, not quite as heavy as a Falmouth Cutter, but it's also a more modern design, and half the price.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

eMKay said:


> That's the new M23 right? That boat is designed from the ground up to be a bluewater boat, not quite as heavy as a Falmouth Cutter, but it's also a more modern design, and half the price.


Has it really gone into any soret of production, though?

The one I found for sale appears to be the one from the site, based on date of manufacture. Are there others?


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

arbarnhart said:


> Has it really gone into any soret of production, though?
> 
> The one I found for sale appears to be the one from the site, based on date of manufacture. Are there others?


I don't know, maybe it's a special order deal.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dog,

After searching a little more on the Stone Horse, I happened to find that one owner in your neck of the woods posts a lot of videos of his boat Windfall. I am guessing that you have seen that boat out and about. There is one for sale in the NW for about $10K and one in Nawlins for about $17K (oddly, the one in the NW looks in better shape). This is definitely on the "maybe someday" list now.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Andy-

That's why I thought I'd mention them.  They're fairly reasonably priced for the capabilities.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I stumbled on to something at cruisenews.net browsing for info on offshore boats in this length. The Alberg 22 and Kittiwake 23 (supposedly the same boat with a minor mod or two). The Albergs are common under $10K and the Kittiwakes are common under $5K. Seems to good to be true and probably is - what's the knock on them?

EDIT - Correction - the Kittiwake is the same as the South Coast 23 by Alberg.


----------

